# Gramercy Tools Sash Saw Kit



## waho6o9

Thanks for the good review.


----------



## ruddhess

Nice looking saw, thanks for the review! Still using my old Stanley with the black plastic handle. I need to upgrade. I'll check this saw kit out.


----------



## RogerBean

I also have this saw and can can confirm that it is a first class saw that fits the need nicely for a saw slightly larger than a carcass saw. Looks great, and fits nicely in the hand.
Roger


----------

